# UMass/Boston ISO



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Institutional Security Officer, Public Safety
Institution:
*University of Massachusetts - Boston*

Location:
Boston, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
10/06/2016

Application Due:
10/14/2016

Type:
Full Time

The Institutional Security Officer for the Department of Public Safety will patrol an assigned area on foot; make periodic rounds and security checks of buildings and grounds; conduct surveillance of assigned areas; determine the extent of violations and take appropriate action; take steps to remedy or control emergency situations; prepare and review a variety of information-gathering forms and reports; provide direction and general information to the public; and perform related work as required. The basic purpose of this work is to protect and safeguard the buildings and grounds of a state facility and the safety of its residents, staff, and the general public. Duties include, but are not limited to:

· Take steps to effectively handle or control emergency situations by administering first aid, summoning assistance, directing traffic and participating in searches;
· Respond to inquiries on such matters as travel routes, parking, etc., and provide information concerning pertinent rules and regulations to new residents or students, to other agencies and to the general public;
· Prepare reports and logs on the occurrence of fires, disturbances, accidents, crimes and on the results of investigations;
· Perform related duties such as screening persons for identification, purpose of visit, or required authorization; participate in searches for missing persons or property; operate two-way radios and/or base station address systems; lock or unlock doors, gates, etc.; direct or control traffic; raise or lower flags; assess road conditions to determine need for emergency snow removal or sanding; and maintain records;
· May be assigned to issue university parking tickets;
· May be assigned to assist in providing security for dignitaries; control crowds at public gatherings or demonstrations; and assist in the evacuation of residents or students in drills or emergency situations;
· May be assigned to appear personally as a witness in order to assist in court or grand jury proceedings;
· Perform other duties as assigned.

Requirements:

Incumbents must be available to work weekends, holidays and all shifts.

· Knowledge of the methods and procedures followed in the security of buildings and property;
· Knowledge of the methods and techniques of vehicular and pedestrian traffic control;
· Knowledge of the methods of general report writing;
· Ability to communicate effectively in oral expression;
· Ability to gather information through observing and questioning individuals and examining records and documents;
· Ability to maintain a calm manner in stressful and emergency situations;
· Ability to exercise sound judgment;
· Ability to make decisions and act quickly in emergency and dangerous situations;
· Ability to interact with people who are under physical and/or emotional stress;
· Ability to deal tactfully with others;
· Ability to establish and maintain harmonious working relationships with others;
· Ability to establish rapport with persons from different ethnic, cultural and/or economic backgrounds;
· Ability to understand, explain and apply the provisions of the laws, rules, regulations, policies, procedures, specifications, standards and guidelines governing assigned unit activities;
· Ability to exercise discretion in handling confidential information;
· Ability to follow oral and written instructions;
· Ability to give oral and written instructions in a precise, understandable manner;
· Ability to accurately record information provided orally;
· Ability to prepare general reports;
· Ability to assemble items of information in accordance with established procedures;
· Ability to maintain accurate records;
· Ability to read and interpret such documents as maps, charts, building plans, etc.;
· Ability to adapt to varying work situations;
· Ability to stand for long periods of time;
· Ability to determine the proper format and procedures for assembling items of information;
· Strong commitment to customer service.

Additional Information:

The University of Massachusetts Boston is committed to providing a safe and secure environment that is supported by qualified employees for all of its students, faculty and staff to carry out the University's teaching, research and public service missions. As a condition of employment, the University will conduct appropriate background check reviews. For more information, please see the University of Massachusetts Boston campus policy and procedures for employee background reviews:

https://www.umb.edu/editor_uploads/...Policy_october_2015_FINAL_revised_9_16_15.pdf

Applicati on Instructions:

Please apply online with your resume, cover letter, and list of three professional work references.

· Classified Union. Benefited.
· Full-time. 40 hours. Grade 13.
· Bi-weekly salary $1,574.61
· Unrestricted funding.

Review of candidates will begin following the application closing date.

Closing date for applications: October 14, 2016.
*Application Information*
Contact:
University of Massachusetts - Boston

Online App. Form:
http://umb.interviewexchange.com/candapply.jsp?JOBID=77315&jobboard=148


----------

